# Flea Market Find



## CW Jones (Aug 2, 2009)

I was at a semi local flea market today and I was looking for some older film cameras, like an AE-1 or something. I found a few but they were either didnt work, or had a ridiculous price tag on them. I came across this little guy and couldn't resist! It was marked at $10 but the guy said he didnt want to bring anything back with him so $5! I got a Polaroid 250 Land Camera with a portrait lens kit as well. at the time I didn't care if it worked... but I got it home and played around with it... EVERYTHING works like its brand new! 












Just quick snapshots I took of it to show you all :thumbup:


----------



## Proteus617 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love that camera.  You sure everything works? When that old battery dies the shutter still makes a satisfying kachunk sound without actually firing.  Pop the back open and look through the lens while you test fire it before you waste a $12 film pack.  BTW, Fuji 3000BW rocks.


----------



## CW Jones (Aug 2, 2009)

ya it should just need a battery... once I figure out what type it takes haha


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 2, 2009)

Would be awesome to use with a digital backing 
costs a bit though haah


----------



## Sangetsu (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like my first camera... I was an amazed 10 year old when I took my first pictures and got to see them only moments later. It's a nice find, I hope you have fun with it.


----------

